
Nursing home residents positive for coronavirus, but show no symptoms - ilamont
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04/03/metro/51-residents-positive-coronavirus-wilmington-nursing-home-despite-having-no-symptoms/
======
klingonopera
Is it possible yet, to identify whether someone has already had the virus and
is immune?

My gut feeling tells me, that half of the other 47 of the total 98 residents
may also have already had the virus.

